# Cinnammon



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

It is with sad news that Cinnamon our female cinnamon white face cockatiel just passed away a half an hour ago from a broken neck.Our birds were flying around the room and Cinnamon hit the head board on our bed and broke her neck.My wife and I are going to miss her very much and plan on replacing her with two more cockatiels though it won't be the same without her.We know that one day Cinnamon will be reunited with us at the rainbow bridge never to be parted again.Cinnamon mommy and daddy love you very much and are going to miss you very much especially your antics and your love you gave to both of us.We both love you very much and always will.:frown:


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh I'm sorry for your loss. Cinnamon will be missed


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh no, how devastating.







I am so very sorry for the loss of your beloved Cinnamon.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank You everyone for your kind words,my wife and I miss so much,we plan on getting another white face female cockatiel as soon as we can hopefully a cinnamon or normal gray female or even a pearl as tame and sweet as Cinnamon was.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

RIP Cinnamon. 
I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm very sorry for your loss


----------



## Neeve & Sid (Sep 24, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss . 
At least you can give 2 new 'tiels a loving home


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes we can,my wife and I still have Snickers,Snowflake,Oreo and Daisy,the two new cockatiels have had a clean bill of health at the avian vet and we both look forward to giving them both a loving forever home.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry for this tragic loss. :frown:

I've lost a Cinnamon, too. It's so so hard. Rest in peace Cinnamon.


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

I am do sorry for your loss.
Fly free at Rainbow bridge Cinnamon x


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

My wife and I have decided to name the male white face normal gray Bandit and the female white face cockatiel Nikki,pictures to come later this afternoon.Thank You for all the wonderful replies my wife and I will miss Cinnamon very much she was so smart and learned things very quickly.


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

I am very sorry for your loss. 
Fly free little Cinnamon.


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 
Fly free sweet Cinnamon.


----------



## chasy (Nov 4, 2013)

Hugs to you and your wife.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm very sorry for you loss. Hugs.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

That is so sad, I am so sorry to hear that... You are a wonderful cockatiel owner though and I know Cinnamon would be happy to know that you are opening your home to two newcomers.


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm sorry too.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh no! 

RIP little Cinnamon. 

Stay strongs guys. Hugs coming your way.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss! She will be waiting for you both at the Rainbow Bridge and you will never be parted again!
Fly free, little sweet Cinnamon


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Cinnamon*

I am very sorry for your loss. That must have been devastating.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Im very sorry for your loss.Never thought I would ever read this about Cinnamon.Ive got tears in my eyes.Hugs and love from Brazil
PS Big welcome for Bandit and Nikki


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank You everyone,my wife and I can't wait for Bandit and Nikki to come home,our friend that works at our local pet store is looking for a male and female white face normal gray about a year old,we will even like another cinnamon white face.Cinnamon is going to missed by both of us and Snickers,Snowflake,Oreo and Daisy.


----------



## leilyb1993 (Nov 29, 2011)

Omg!  I remember looking at a picture of Cinnamon and wanting one just like her! 
I am so sorry for your loss! 

R.I.P Cinnamon <3


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

My wife and I would like to thank everyone for their kind words in our tragic loss of Cinnamon,Snickers,Snowflake,Oreo and Daisy are managing very well,we will never forget Cinnamon and the joy she brought to all of us.Bandit and Nikki should be here any day and we will have pictures of them both when we get them.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful baby Cinnamon... 

Fly free little one.. :angel:


----------



## singalalka (Nov 19, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh noooo, so sorry for your loss,this must be heartbreaking... 

RIP little Cinnamon, fly free under the Rainbow Bridge


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Wednesday,News Years Day will be seven weeks ago that Cinnamon passed away. My wife and I miss Cinnamon very much but we have two new cockatiels Tippy a twelve week old Pearl Cinnamon cockatiel male/female and a twelve week old male/female white face cinnamon pearl cockatiel named Fifi they are from different clutches, my wife and I love them both very much and we will have pictures of them tomorrow with a thread about them both,Cinnamon would have loved them both.


----------



## Sunshine1313 (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm so sorry that she passed away. My condolences to you and your wife.


----------



## MadaboutBoyzie (May 15, 2011)

How sad. I hope your two babies bring you lots of joy.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

I am sure that they will help a bit during such a sad time. I love the name Fifi, she will be a sweet baby  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------

